# whats not working with freebsd8



## paulfrottawa (Jan 6, 2010)

ran out of room installing world even if my /usr was only 3% used.

not able to build gnome2, something about user avahi already existed.

then my ath0 would work either. It couldn't even scan. 

-----------------
reinstalled 7.2 all OK


----------



## zeiz (Jan 6, 2010)

check /root...well now try reinstalling 8.0


----------



## mix_room (Jan 6, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> then my ath0 would work either. It couldn't even scan.



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> not able to build gnome2, something about user avahi already existed.


It will complain if the user already exists but it shouldn't fail.


----------



## fonz (Jan 6, 2010)

*Such things can happen with a dot-zero...*



			
				paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> ran out of room installing world even if my /usr was only 3% used.



Quick question: were you able to *build* world? If so, check `% df -h`. Perhaps another partition (/root or /tmp for instance) was full.



			
				paulfrottowa said:
			
		

> not able to build gnome2, something about user avahi already existed.



SirDice already mentioned that this may elicit a complaint but should not cause an actual failure. If it does, you could try to temporarily remove the user avahi manually and then build gnome2 again. Just use vipw(8) and comment out the line for that user by putting a # in front of it. It may or may not fix the problem, but at least the change is easily reverted if it doesn't work.

Note: I'm not sure whether one can comment out lines in /etc/passwd and/or /etc/master.passwd directly, but you shouldn't be doing that anyway, just use vipw(8) for such things.



			
				paulfrottowa said:
			
		

> then my ath0 would work either. It couldn't even scan.



Check the thread/post mix_room referred to. There have been some changes in the wireless system between 7.X and 8.0. I was initially puzzled by this too, but after reading that thread and doing some fiddling around I now have it working. It's not that hard, just takes some getting used to.

In general: when you early-adopt a dot-zero release you can expect some things to have changed and be required to do a bit of extra work to get things going.

Hope this helps,

Alphons


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 7, 2010)

mix_room said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784



---------------------------------------
The examples are confusing


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
	   ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 0xffffff00 ssid my_net \
		   wepmode on wepkey 0x8736639624
```

I have a device that uses ath0. I usaully connect to a ssid named "freebsd" with wpa.

Do I still add to my /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_ath0="WPA DHCP"
```

and /boot/loader.conf

```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

and do I still use /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

and last how do I use that example? I looks like I'll have to manually connect every time. 
___________________________________-


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 7, 2010)

fonz said:
			
		

> Quick question: were you able to *build* world? If so, check `% df -h`. Perhaps another partition (/root or /tmp for instance) was full
> 
> Alphons



Yes I could build world. Yes my root is full but that always the case. I've deleted things from root in the past and regret it. I forget what /tmp looked like. but I think it was almost empty.

Today I can't buildworld again to do the df -h but I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> and last how do I use that example?


I didn't need to add anything to /boot/loader.conf. No wlan_foo_load="YES" stuff.

My /etc/rc.conf contains:

```
hostname=foo@bar.org
wlans_[red]ath0[/red]="wlan0"
ifconfig_[red]wlan0[/red]="WPA DHCP"
```

And my /etc/wpa_supplicant:

```
network={
  ssid="my home network"
  scan_ssid=1
  proto=WPA
  pairwise=CCMP TKIP
  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
  psk="secret"
}

network={
  ssid="crappy WLAN at university"
  scan_ssid=1
  key_mgmt=IEEE8021X
  eap=TTLS
  identity="luser@university.nl"
  anonymous_identity="luser@university.nl"
  password="bite me"
  phase2="auth=PAP"
  ca_cert="/root/ct_root.pem"
}
```

HTH,

Alphons


----------

